# Quick radiator question



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm sure you guys have heard this one before, but I can't find too much of a straight answer...

What kind of a radiator do you think I should use in my 1993 sentra SE-R if I am planning on swapping in a bb DET motor? I plan on keeping pretty minor upgrades on the new engine, such as perhaps a T28 turbo and boost control... so not an insane amount of power. Do you think the stock SE-R radiator will do?


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Use the Koyo radiator dude. Its the best. Stainless, mirror finish 3 row cooling,
and it is a direct drop in.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

It depends on how you will use your car. If you will drive only on the street with occasional trips to the drag strip, the stock radiator is OK. My setup never moved the gauge out of the middle on the street running 6.5psi in South Texas Summers.

If you will be autocrossing or track racing, you'll need a better radiator. I have a NISMO radiator and cap on mine since it overheated at the track event at the 2000 SERCA convention after about 5 laps.

Lew


----------



## SERiously obsessed (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts. I am actually going to do regular street driving, but I am an active autocross member, so perhaps I should consider the koyo. I couldn't find one under 300 bucks... any suggestions, or is it about time to fork over the dough?


----------



## cthunder (Jun 19, 2004)

the more you modify the more expensive it gets... if you find a Koyo under 300 bucks, it'e either broken, used or really really cheap.


----------



## hamflex (Dec 29, 2003)

cthunder said:


> the more you modify the more expensive it gets... if you find a Koyo under 300 bucks, it'e either broken, used or really really cheap.


i have a se-r with a det. My stock radiator wasnt cutting it but i couldnt afford a koyo. A affordable upgrade is a radiator from a nx2000. Its almost twice the thickness. I got mine out of an 1993 nx2000 for $50 and it cools awsome.


----------

